# GS Breeding female



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

I am searching for a titled female, nothing over four , any one knows of a good one out there, let me know, I really don't care what she is titled in to be honest, the fact is, I will keep as many off spring as possible for prospects, but I won't be able to keep them all, I will have to place some puppies, they will easier to place with a titled dam. I will come test in person if all possible, I am prepared to pay a fair price for the right female. thanks.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Good for what male? What are his best qualities, and what needs improvement? 'Anything with a title', leaves a lot up in the air.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

I stated a GS female with a working title, not anything with a title, I figured that would go with out saying, SH, IPO, SV. Basically a breeding quality female, There are a few nice studs out there that I would like to breed too in the future, for me, I will look at the female first, then find a male that will improve her lines, I can assure you, as I stated, I will keep as many as possible for myself. I am not stuck on one particular line of working GS's, I posted this to see if some one knew of a nice female that was for sale somewhere, its pretty simple. If you don't know of one, thats fine too.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

It's not that, I'd just be a lot more specific myself, so wondering the conditions or constraints you've set, and what you like most in "your type" of working dog, to determine what kind of pups you hope to produce. There's tons of working titled females for sale. Which studs are you considering? That would help narrow it down immensely. You know "SV" isn't a title, right?


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

GS = Giant Schnauzer or GSD? There aren't very many GS's at all that are titled I thought.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> It's not that, I'd just be a lot more specific myself, so wondering the conditions or constraints you've set, and what you like most in "your type" of working dog, to determine what kind of pups you hope to produce. There's tons of working titled females for sale. Which studs are you considering? That would help narrow it down immensely. You know "SV" isn't a title, right?


Sorry, I meant the SVV title(slovak). I like Mike Diehl's Erri, I have a young female from him now that I like real well, Jack Rayl has a couple nice males that I would use that are producing well. For me personally, it has been hard to find a nice breeding female, finding a stud to compliment her, I don't feel that to be a huge challenge, finding a titled female that satisfies what I am searching for(drive, courage, tempermant), not 10 years old, that has been very difficult for me. I am trying to produce a dog for Dual Purpose Police Work, to be specific.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Erynn Lucas said:


> GS = Giant Schnauzer or GSD? There aren't very many GS's at all that are titled I thought.


 German Shepherd, sorry


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, that says a lot more about what you really want. I also think it's very difficult to find a nice female, as compared to a male. I noticed that both of Jack's stud dogs are grandsons of Tim von der Abfuhr (son of Troll), and one is linebred on Troll. Eick is also from Troll breeding, through Yoschy.

Linebreeding on Troll has continuously produced some very strong working dogs, highly suitable for both performance sport and street work, and it wouldn't be a bad deal to find Troll reasonably close up in the pedigree of the female you seek, either. Particularly, through his offspring who have themselves proven to be strong producers.

Maybe Sue DiCero or her husband would know some nice already titled females for sale with Troll bloodlines. I'd be expecting to pay a very hefty price though, and not expect to find much that's easily available.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Daryl,

We are not the hefty price sellers.  . 

Charles, 

We also bred to Erri (Arci) with Molinari Emi. LOVED what we got. One of Gabor's retired competition dogs (Drigon multiple times WUSV team)roll gs and Gabor trained with Rheinhard when he had Timmy. 

So, understand what you are looking for those lines.

I will email more later; need to check and could direct you to a very correct and hands on experienced person with those lines.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh, I didn't mean it that way!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I know , but you make a good point.

There needs to be a correct price for what he is looking for, from the right person.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know you Charles from Adam and I'm no dog breeder how ever I am a educated consumer and I hold my beloved working German Shepherd very dear. And every breeders has to start somewhere and we need more responsible, ethical and educated breeders here in the US
Maybe I'm old school Charles but posting on a dog board seems a bit odd to start a breeding program or get some puppies raised up for Police?
Mike should be able to find you a brood bitch with the lines your after and it sounds like you might have a bit of relationship why don't you give him a call.
:?


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I don't know you Charles from Adam and I'm no dog breeder how ever I am a educated consumer and I hold my beloved working German Shepherd very dear. And every breeders has to start somewhere and we need more responsible, ethical and educated breeders here in the US
> Maybe I'm old school Charles but posting on a dog board seems a bit odd to start a breeding program or get some puppies raised up for Police?
> Mike should be able to find you a brood bitch with the lines your after and it sounds like you might have a bit of relationship why don't you give him a call.
> :?


I have to disagree with you, I don't find it odd at all, with the individuals on this forum who have access to train at clubs, where nice females are being worked. I live in southern wva, not too many working dog clubs around here, this isn't something I just thought would be cool to do yesterday, I have parted with females that I have imported from well known people, because I didn't think they had the quality I was searching for. Mike very seldom has a titled GS female come through his kennel, when he has on very few occassions, I was was not able to purchase, Mike has helped me tremendously, I will never be able to thank him enough. I still see this very simple, I asked if any one knew of a female(titled) that was for sale anywhere, its then up to me to seek this female out, test her, and then make a decison wether to purchase her or not, this really isn't that complicated. This was not my first option, I have called the contacts that I have,some well known, some not, I just have not had any luck thus far finding what I am looking for. So I thought I would ask around on here, and already, one very nice lady has led me in a positive direction on what I may be searching for, see how this is suppost to work! I have two well bred females already that I hope will make the cut, we will see, but finding a mature female that has already made the cut is what I'm looking for, again, this does not seem odd to me, call me crazy! Of course I have discused this Mike, he is looking for me as well.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> Daryl,
> 
> We are not the hefty price sellers.  .
> 
> ...


 thank you very much, I look forward to hearing from you.

[email protected]


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

charles Turner said:


> I have to disagree with you, I don't find it odd at all, with the individuals on this forum who have access to train at clubs, where nice females are being worked. I live in southern wva, not too many working dog clubs around here, this isn't something I just thought would be cool to do yesterday, I have parted with females that I have imported from well known people, because I didn't think they had the quality I was searching for. Mike very seldom has a titled GS female come through his kennel, when he has on very few occassions, I was was not able to purchase, Mike has helped me tremendously, I will never be able to thank him enough. I still see this very simple, I asked if any one knew of a female(titled) that was for sale anywhere, its then up to me to seek this female out, test her, and then make a decison wether to purchase her or not, this really isn't that complicated. This was not my first option, I have called the contacts that I have,some well known, some not, I just have not had any luck thus far finding what I am looking for. So I thought I would ask around on here, and already, one very nice lady has led me in a positive direction on what I may be searching for, see how this is suppost to work! I have two well bred females already that I hope will make the cut, we will see, but finding a mature female that has already made the cut is what I'm looking for, again, this does not seem odd to me, call me crazy! Of course I have discused this Mike, he is looking for me as well.


I wish you luck breeding, good working German Shepherds aint easy lotso checks and balances hits and misses with maintaining the utility of our Shepherd dog.
I do like Mike's Erri dog


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I wish you luck breeding, good working German Shepherds aint easy lotso checks and balances hits and misses with maintaining the utility of our Shepherd dog.
> I do like Mike's Erri dog


 it seems all I've had are misses up to this point, but my standards are very high, and I will not settle, I will try and obtain the very best I can get my hands on, I will be honest, I can not take a second mortgage on my house to buy a female either, I will continue to try and make good decisions, with the help from Mike and others, this is something I am taking very serious, trust me, if all I wanted to do was pump out puppies for profit, or just for the hell of it, I could have been doing that a few years now. This will be my first litter, when and if it happens. Thanks.


----------

